# New Member From Kansas



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We are new to camping, and just purchased our first trailer last Saturday, a 2003 Outback 25RSS. The first trailer that we looked at was this one, and then we looked at 9 or 10 other manufacturers at many different dealers, but did not like any of them near as much as the Outback. We settled on the 25RSS, but were unable to find new ones near us, and this one had a great price and is in near perfect shape, so we bought it. My wife and I spent many hours on this website reading various forums, and I must say that all of you really helped us in our decision. We are checking our schedule to see if we can attend the Rally in Branson next year, and hope to RSVP very soon. I was in Branson this week on business, and I went by the ABC Campground and it was very nice.

Kent


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to the outback family---Great decision to go with the outback 25rss, quality all the way. Congratulations.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome klnks06 to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 25RSS nice model
Have a great time with your new toy

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

WELCOME! and CONGRATS!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome!
Congratulations and post often!

MaeJae


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to the group!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on your Outback purchase. You'r going to LOVE it.

When is your first trip?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi klnks06!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congratulations on your new 25RSS








Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbacerks! You are in good company. There are some other Outbackers in your neck of teh woods, too, BTW.

(I go through Olathe once every couple of years on my way to Leawood to visit the DW's family. She has three sisters and a brother in the KC area).

Enjoy your new TT.

Mark


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome guys and enjoy your new/pre-owned camper! hey Txcamper, that is one heck of a signature you put up. good job!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the gang.

First post and you re already looking to join a rally







Join in the posting and enjoy the 'new' Outback

John


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey, Kent! I'm from the Piper area (up by the Speedway). We've had our outback since Aug. of 04 (it's an 05 29FBHS). Welcome to the forum. My husband has a 1/2 brother named Kent who lives in Olathe...you're not him are you?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site Kent. It is great to have another member.

Gary


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey, Kent! I'm from the Piper area (up by the Speedway). We've had our outback since Aug. of 04 (it's an 05 29FBHS). Welcome to the forum. My husband has a 1/2 brother named Kent who lives in Olathe...you're not him are you?


Thanks for the message. I have 3 half brothers, but none of them live near here, so it must be another Kent. There is another Kent that lives here in Olathe, with the same last name as my step dad, and he gets a lot of my calls.

Kent


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK it goes like this:

"HI, my name is Kent and I'm an Outbackers-aholic"

Response "HI KENT !"

Don't worry if this is premature, you'll be addicted soon enough


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Kent. I can tell you enjoy the finer things in life as evidenced by your decision to purchase a 25RSS. Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, klnks06!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!









We are glad to have you aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome and Congrat's on your Outback!!

I hope you can attend the rally in Branson.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You and the kids are gonna love that trailer.

Scott


----------

